# Ouvrir les fichiers Doc sur Imac



## crocodine (31 Août 2001)

Bonjour,
Les fichiers envoyés sur internet qui terminent par "doc" dans leurs titres : comment peut-on les lire et pourquoi ne peut-on pas les ouvrir sur mac ? Est-ce des documents PC ?
Quelles sont les solutions pour ouvrir ces documents sur un Imac?
Merci pour vos réponses

Crocodine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2001)

Les fichiers émanant de pc et se terminant par doc sont tout simplement des fichiers microsoft word. 
Normalement pas de problème pour les ouvrir (s'il ne s'ouvrent pas automatiquement, tu lances word en premier, et tu vas chercher ton fichier). Attention tout de même à la version de word pour les deux machines !!!

voila


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2001)

Mais pour ça il faut avoir Word... Sinon, si tu ne le possèdes pas tu peux ouvrir les .doc avec icWord. Tu pourras seulement les lire et les imprimer, pas les modifier.


----------



## DanMac (31 Août 2001)

On peut aussi les ouvrir avec AppleWorks 6.1.2 sur OS 9.x ou 6.2 sur OSX. Oui oui!


----------



## crocodine (1 Septembre 2001)

J'ouvre bien les fichiers avec Word mais le document est illisible avec des caractères bizarres. En fait il s'agit de document en espagnol fait sans soute sur Word version Espagnol ? Je ne suis pas plus avancé.
Je n'ai pas reussi non plus avec Applework 6.

Si vous avez d'autres idées merci de me les expliquer

salut à tous


----------



## LCT (3 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par crocodine:
*J'ouvre bien les fichiers avec Word mais le document est illisible avec des caractères bizarres. En fait il s'agit de document en espagnol fait sans soute sur Word version Espagnol...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Essayez de glisser d'abord votre fichier sur un logiciel de conversion PC-Mac. Ensuite, ouvrez-le avec Word.


----------

